# 3Point Lender Services



## JSMEnterprises (Aug 8, 2012)

Is anyone doing work for them? If so, are you having trouble getting paid too? Any success in collecting what they owe??


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The first mistake was signing on with them.



They like most are only in it for what they can make, not be a useful partner with their contractors.


----------



## Grillsargeant (Aug 21, 2012)

*worked for them once*

We worked for them once in Texas. 140 inspections, forgot the pay. Got paid on day 72! after threatening various things, one was to show up at their offices not that far away. Don't do it, you'll waste cash flow and not get any ROI. 

They use and abuse...

I am new to this forum, been doing PP for two years in Texas mainly along I35 from OK to Austin. Still figuring it out!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Grillsargeant said:


> We worked for them once in Texas. 140 inspections, forgot the pay. Got paid on day 72! after threatening various things, one was to show up at their offices not that far away. Don't do it, you'll waste cash flow and not get any ROI.
> 
> They use and abuse...
> 
> I am new to this forum, been doing PP for two years in Texas mainly along I35 from OK to Austin. Still figuring it out!


Welcome aboard Sarge!


----------



## MichelleM (Nov 29, 2012)

*Incompetent Management and No Payment*

Hands down the worst company I have ever had the misfortune of working for. The office is full of young girls that have absolutely no idea or knowledge of construction or property preservation in general. The manager Kim Guevara is the most incompetent, condescending and downright rude person I have spoken with in 10 years of industry work. Kim Guevara is even more incompetent than the office staff and has no idea what goes into completing the services 3point Lender Services offer and can not answer even the simplest of questions regarding payment or work orders. As if the ridiculous wait period for payment isnt bad enough,I've been waiting 6 months, dealing with her alone was enough for my company to sever all ties with 3point Lender Services. Fellow contractors beware! 3 Point Lender Services is a scam company that does not pay and is operated by a complete fools.


----------



## MichelleM (Nov 29, 2012)

*Incompentent Manager*

The operations manager, Kim Guevara, is an incompetent, condescending, waste of space. She has done nothing but transfer our company to voicemails and has provided absolutely no help in resolution of payment or work order dependencies. Her constant rude comments and demeanor are the main reason we severed ties with 3point Lender Services. They promise payment in 30-45 days then turn around and state they you get paid when they get paid. I've been waiting over 6 months for the $3000 they owe me and when I stated that i would no longer service the properties until we were paid for initial service work they informed me that my amounts would be cut and i would be back charged. 3point Lender Services is a scam company!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

2nd and 3rd level preservation management companies are never good clients to have. Many operate on the same thin margins you do and don't have the reserves to cover their operations. So, the usual way they try to keep things together is to use your money to pay other expenses/contractors trying to keep their house of cards glued and taped together. Knowledge, training and experience are already bad enough with the nationals; other than the owner or their office manager, it is next to none with many of these fly by nights.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

These are issues that organizing will address.
Until we stand together the people we sit and bitch about on these networking site will NEVER have any respect for us...


----------



## Shane L (Dec 14, 2012)

3 Point Lender Services is absolutely a scam company. Easily the worst company I have ever worked for. The work 3 Point Lender Services offers is subpar and sparse. They sub contract subcontracted work from actual companies act as a middleman and do nothing. Their pricing is a complete joke and if you expect to get paid, forget about it. 3 Point Lender Services accounting department is nonexistent and I do not believe they even have an accountant as I have never been able to speak with one, EVER. I have been trying to get paid for work I completed over 9 months ago and have yet to ever receive a check for any initial service or inspection I have completed and all I get is transferred to a voicemail. When you call the office you have to deal with completely inept and incompetent staff the worst of which is the operations manager Kim Guevara. Every time I have tried to speak with someone in charge I am transferred to this ignorant, rude and downright moronic woman who has no idea how to complete any service 3 point lender services offers or even understands her own companies work/procedures. If the nonpayment wasn’t bad enough knowing that 3Point Lender Services is run by a clueless individual like Kim Guevara is enough to never associate with them. I have now had to go out of pocket yet again and hire a lawyer in order to have liens placed against their properties and pursue legal action in an effort to recoup the money owed to me. Fellow contractors beware! 3 Point Lender Services is the type of company you hear horror stories about.


----------



## Shane L (Dec 14, 2012)

I have to agree with the post From Michelle above. Kim Guevara is by far the rudest, most condescending, inept individual I have ever associated with. How someone with absolutely no knowledge of construction, repairs or even her own companies procedures became operations manager of a property preservation company baffles me. Michelle is also correct in that the only thing Kim Guevara at 3 Point Lender Services has ever done is transferred me to a nonexistent accountant that never responds to messages or emails and can not even answer even the simplest question regarding 3 Point Lender Services work orders. Now while I am not in total agreement that the office is staffed by clueless young girls as I have spoken with several gentleman who work in the office that seem to know what they are talking about and have managed to help on several occasions. However the remaining staff I have dealt with are completely useless. All in all the complaints I have found on multiple sites regarding 3 Point Lender Services speak for themselves and I only wish I would have found them sooner, and saved myself thousands of dollars in out of pocket expenses


----------



## JSMEnterprises (Aug 8, 2012)

I've pretty much gotten all of my invoices paid after several e-mails, phone calls, and threats. Kim will do NOTHING at all for you, but here are the contacts and email addresses that might help 

Sam Varughese - [email protected]
Paul Dauterive - [email protected]


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

SEND THE LEIN TO SAM HE GOT RIGHT BACK TO ME WHEN HE GOT IT. OTHERWISE IT IS AT THEIR CONVEINENCE, which is NEVER that they get back to you.


----------

